# Food Safety News - 02/16/2022 Senate confirms Dr. Robert Califf as FDA commissioner with bipartisan support



## daveomak.fs (Feb 16, 2022)

*Senate confirms Dr. Robert Califf as FDA commissioner with bipartisan support*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 16, 2022 12:05 am
Republicans in the Senate provided six votes Tuesday that were needed to confirm Dr. Robert Califf as Commissioner of Food and Drugs by a 50-46 vote. Califf is the 25th FDA commissioner and takes over the agency from Dr. Janet Woodcock who has served as acting commissioner since Joe Biden became President. She remains at... Continue Reading

*Ethylene oxide meeting highlights concerns as recalls continue*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 16, 2022 12:03 am
A number of European countries have again expressed concerns about how the ethylene oxide contamination incidents are being handled. Several nations highlighted the high burden of required action as more products are found to be contaminated at low levels from different origins and described it as “no longer manageable.” A European Union harmonized approach was... Continue Reading


*NASDA puts food safety on the agenda as work begins on Farm Bill 2023*
By News Desk on Feb 16, 2022 12:02 am
Food safety is one of 10 specific policy areas that the National Association of State Departments of Agriculture wants to be addressed in the next federal Farm Bill, which must be finished by 2023. At its Winter Policy Conference, NASDA named these focus areas for Farm Bill 2023, in alphabetical order: Agriculture research Animal disease... Continue Reading


*Australia seeks public comments on plans aiming to reduce foodborne illness*
By News Desk on Feb 16, 2022 12:01 am
Australian regulators have opened a comment period on proposed new food safety management standards for foodservice operators and retail businesses. Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ)’s preferred approach is to change the rules to require a food safety supervisor on staff, food handler training and to ensure businesses can provide evidence to substantiate food safety... Continue Reading


*New FDA commissioner has a full plate when it comes to chemistry of food safety*
By Tom Neltner on Feb 16, 2022 12:00 am
–  OPINION – The U.S. Senate on Feb. 15 voted to return Dr. Robert Califf to the role of FDA commissioner, bringing needed leadership to an agency that plays a vital role in protecting public health. While Califf faces historic challenges in the form of the COVID-19 pandemic and the opioid epidemic, he also has... Continue Reading


*Recalled dried plums sold in California, Nevada and Utah*
By News Desk on Feb 15, 2022 05:17 pm
Candies Tolteca of Fresno, CA, is recalling its 1.5-ounce packages of Saladitos (salted dried plums) and its 1.5-ounce packages of Saladitos con Chile y Limon (dried plums with chili and lemon) because of potential lead contamination. The recall was initiated after it was discovered that dried plums, or saladitos, containing lead were distributed in packaging... Continue Reading


*More dried plums recalled over potential lead contamination*
By News Desk on Feb 15, 2022 01:54 pm
American Gourmet is recalling bags of .99c packaged of dried plums because of potential lead contamination. The recall was initiated after it was discovered that dried plums, or saladitos, containing lead were distributed in packaging that did not reveal the presence of lead. The California Department of Public Health (CDPH)  is warning consumers not to... Continue Reading


----------

